# Achilles Tendon Pain



## sandy209 (Oct 2, 2008)

Would ICD-9 code for the above DX be 729.5, Pain in limb?  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## tmfoster (Oct 2, 2008)

*achilles tendon pain*

I would agree with dx 729.5...


----------

